

Emojineering Part 2: Implementing Hashtag Emoji - cosbynator
http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/118304328152/emojineering-part-2-implementing-hashtag-emoji

======
karmakaze
> Objective-C...Certain printable characters aren’t allowed to be specified
> with a hex sequence

!who's bright idea was this?

